# Latest stilettos.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In case you missed this (or I forgot to post the picture) these are some of my latest stilettos.

Yes, I know I'm an older adult and I should be way past this hobby. I just like the graceful lines of a real-deal Italian stiletto, and "Frank B" makes the best.

That abalone beauty just arrived. Joyce found one someplace, gave me a call, and the expensive beauty was mine!


----------

